# feather (derivations, metaphorical)



## ThomasK

The *pens* thread reminded me of feathers, *veer/veren* in Dutch. This root turns up quite often and/or is often used in a metaphorical sense:

- *veren*, verb: to bounce like on a bed of Feathers (_verenbed_, bedbag...), leading to
- *vering*: suspension of a car
- *veerkracht*/ig: resilience/ resilient (power to bounce, to op-veren (bounce up)
- *geveerd*, of leaves: showing up a feather-like pattern

There might well be more that I cannot think of now. We can also use *pennen* informally for writing, though not so common anymore. *Pluim* is another word, but we use it mainly for "*een pluim voor jou*", a feather for you, i.e., a distinction, a praise.

The question is: has the concept of feathers (and its realisations) led to derivations or metaphorical expressions in your language?


----------



## TheCrociato91

In Italian we have two main words for _bird feather_:
- _penna_, which also refers:

to the writing instrument (_pen_);
metaphorically, to a writer / author;
a type of pasta;
to a USB key (although not very common, at least in my area);
...
- _piuma_, which also refers:

broadly, to whole plumage (= the feathers covering a bird’s body); also _piumaggio_;
to a boxing weight class (_peso piuma_ = _featherweight_);
... can't think of more meanings off the top of my head, but there probably are.
As usual, anyone is welcome to complete this list.


----------



## ThomasK

How about derivations based on _penna_, TC91? Any references to beds or bouncing for example?

We have _pluimgewichten_ in boxing as well, come to think of it.


----------



## TheCrociato91

ThomasK said:


> How about derivations based on _penna_, TC91? Any references to beds or bouncing for example?



Off the top of my head I can only think of "im_penna_re", which means "to pop a wheelie". That kinda counts as bouncing, doesn't it? 

Another derivation from _penna_: _spennare_, literally: remove the feathers from an animal (to pluck); figurately: "to rip someone off", "to fleece" (curious that the latter English word literally means to shear the wool from; why is ripping someone off connected to "_undressing_" animals?  ).

When it comes to beds, we use the other word ("piuma") to refer to a type of duvet / comforter / quilt: _piumino _or _piumone_.
In addition to the above, _piumino_ may also mean: feather duster (thanks Dymn for the heads-up) and also down / quilted jacket.

I'll have a think and come back if I can come up with other words.


----------



## ThomasK

Excellent. The funny thing is that we use _donsbed_ for the *piumino*, "*dons*" referring to "down, fuzz, puff", the very small feathers… People will even not associate _dons_ with feathers in general…


----------



## Dymn

In *Spanish*, the word for feather (_pluma_) can also mean:

Quill
Fountain pen
In journalistic/literary language, to a writer or their writing style
The way of acting effeminate, supposedly typical of homosexuals. I think the English equivalent is "to be camp".
Collocations and derivations:

_peso pluma_: featherweight
_plumaje_: plumage
_desplumar_: to pluck
_plumero_: feather duster
_vérsele el plumero a alguien_: to show one's true colours


----------



## Yendred

In *French*, apart from the expressions linked to writing (_prendre sa plus belle plume, avoir une plume acerbe_), there is an outdated expression "_tailler une plume_" which means "_to give a blow job_". The modern version would be "_tailler une pipe_".


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek the word for feather is *«πτερό»* [pteˈɾɔ] (neut.), or colloq. *«φτερό»* [fteˈɾɔ] (neut.) < Classical neut. noun *«πτερόν» ptĕrón* --> _feather, wing_ (PIE *péth₂r̥- _feather, wing_ cf Hitt. pattar-, _wing_, Skt. पत्त्र (pattra), _wing_, Av. patarə-, _wing_, Arm. թեր ‎(t'er), _leaf_, Proto-Germanic *feþrō).
Τhe softer down, is called *«πούπουλο»* [ˈpu.pu.lɔ] (neut.) < Ven. pupola.

*«Φτερό»* [fteˈɾɔ] (neut.) --> _duster_.
*«Κατηγορία φτερού»* [ka.ti.ɣɔˈɾi.a fteˈɾu] --> _category of feather_, for the lightweight (featherweight) boxing class.
*«Φτερό στον άνεμο»* [fteˈɾɔ stɔn ˈa.ne.mɔ] --> _feather in the wind_ (said for weaker people influenced by stronger, or for those who always change their point of view as if they're drifting along like a feather in the wind).
*«Ανοίγω τα φτερά μου»* [aˈni.ɣɔ ta fteˈɾa mu] --> _to open one's wings_ (spread the wings), used as metaphor when we start brand new things in our life.
Adj. *«πουπουλένιος, -νια, -νιο»* [pu.puˈle.ɲɔs] (masc.), [pu.puˈle.ɲa] (fem.), [pu.puˈle.ɲɔ] (neut.) --> _feathery, soft like a feather_.
*«Πίσσα και πούπουλα»* [ˈpi.sa ce ˈpu.pu.la] --> _tar and downs (tarring and feathering)_, used as metaphor for severe public criticism.
V. *«ξεπουπουλιάζω»* [k͜se.pu.puˈʎa.zɔ] & adj. *«ξεπουπουλιασμένος, -νη, -νο»* [k͜se.pu.pu.ʎazˈme.nɔs] (masc.), [k͜se.pu.pu.ʎazˈme.ni] (fem.), [k͜se.pu.pu.ʎazˈme.nɔ] (neut.) --> _(v.) to pluck, (adj.) plucked_


----------



## ThomasK

I forgot to mention an interesting one in Dutch: *pluimen* can mean 'to take off the feathers', but the figurative sense is also fairly common: to take one's riches, make that person poor!

We do not use feathers as a metonym (pars pro toto) for wings in Dutch, nor does it refer to flying in any sense, but...

I would like to say to you for this year: open your wings this year again and let us carry one another on our wings... _(Too soft, but OK...)_


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*péro* or *pero* (neuter noun, related to feather, Feder, πτερόν, ...), dim. *pírko, perko, pérko*;

1) feather (of a bird);
2) pen (writing instrument);
3) spring (like in _watch spring_) > *pérování* (verb _pérovati_) = suspension [system] (of a vehicle);
4) tongue in tongue and groove or tongue-in-groove = pero a drážka;
5) a cut of beef (péro, something near neck);
6) vulg. dick, cock, prick;

7) *perka* (dim. pl.) = shoes/boots with an elastic part (so the shoelaces are needless);
8) *pérová* váha = featherweight in several sport disciplines;
9) bot. *zpeření* (root *-peř-*) = pinnation (e.g. zpeřený list = folium pinnatum, Klokoč zpeřený = Staphylea pinnata);
10) bot. *zpeřenka* = thuidium;
11) poet. *opeřenec* = bird;


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks a lot, Bibax! I have added some questions and some notes…

@apmoy70: can we add *helicopter* to your list? is there a word containing -_pter_ and meaning "flying" in Greek?



bibax said:


> Czech:
> noun:
> 4) tongue in tongue and groove (joint) = *pero a drážka*; so pen and groove literally?
> 5) a *cut of beef* (something near neck); do you have any idea of why that beef can be called that? The shape?
> 6) vulg. dick, cock, prick; idem
> 7) *perka* (dim. pl.) = shoes with an elastic part (so the shoelaces are needless); mocassin type?
> 9) bot. *zpeření* (root *-peř-*) = pinnation (e.g. zpeřený list = folium pinnatum, Klokoč zpeřený = Staphylea pinnata); _pinnatum_ turns out to mean "feather-liek" etymologically! I tried to find a link with pine, but no luck...
> 10) bot. *zpeřenka* = thuidium; I suppose for the same reason as (9)…
> 11) poet. *opeřenec* = bird; we have a collective name for a bird's feathers, _*ge-veder-te*, _containing _veder/ feather_, but it cannot be used metonymically to refer to the birds as far as I can see…


----------



## bibax

IMHO in Greek to fly is πέτομαι (pétomai), related to πτερόν (pterón), feather, pero (a Panslavic noun) < *peth-r-, IE root *peth- to fly;

Czech:
- tongue and groove: *pero a drážka* = literally feather and groove, however it means rather "spring and groove" than "feather or pen and groove";
- as for beef and dick I have no idea, probably the shape;
- *perka* are shoes with a noticeable elastic part (a gore, a gusset) inserted in a seam to provide expansion, it is essential for them (hence perka = lit. little springs);

Latin:
*penna* or *pinna* < *petnā, hence pen in English;
pine (tree) is pinus (< _*pīt-_ ‘resin’ ) in Latin;


----------



## ThomasK

Spring and groove: I think I see. Perka: so not really mocassins as such… Thanks!

Interesting hint to Latin. I checked at Etymonline.com, and there are some words based on it. They mostly contain pin-, but maybe even 'fin' may be based on 'pin'...


----------



## Perseas

ThomasK said:


> @apmoy70: can we add *helicopter* to your list? is there a word containing -_pter_ and meaning "flying" in Greek?


My (Greek) dictionary says that the Greek ελικόπτερο is a transfer from the French hélicoptère, which is based on the Greek words έλιξ/gen. έλικ-ος (spiral, propeller) & πτερό (wing). I think apmoy70 will confirm.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, Perseus, I can imagine it is true. However, is there a -pter- verb for flying? Thanks!


----------



## Perseas

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, Perseus, I can imagine it is true. However, is there a -pter- verb for flying? Thanks!


No, as far as I know.

bibax is right:


bibax said:


> IMHO in Greek to fly is πέτομαι (pétomai), related to πτερόν (pterón), ...



By the way, πέτομαι makes future πτήσομαι (ptisome); cf. πτῆσις (ptisis)= flight.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, Perseas, but then you imply that there is a verb with a pet root, but not with a pter root, don't you? Would both roots not be related?


----------



## Perseas

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, Perseas, but then you imply that there is a verb with a pet root, but not with a pter root, don't you? Would both roots not be related?


Yes, ThomasK, both stem roots (*πετ*- , *πτε*-) are related and the verb for flying is πέτ-ομαι.

Just a note about *πτερόν*: The stem root is *πτε*- (not πτερ-) and -*ρον* is the derivational suffix, which occurs in other words like _δῶ*ρον*_ (present), _ἄλευ*ρον*_ (flour), _νεῦ*ρον*_ (nerve) etc.


----------



## ThomasK

ThomasK said:


> *Pluim* is another word, but we use it mainly for "*een pluim voor jou*", a feather for you, i.e., a distinction, a praise.


 "A feather in one's cap" appears to be the correct translation in English.

French (I make some suggestions hoping a native speaker will add more and/or correct) : *plume* > *porte-plume* (fountain pen), *plumeau* (duster), *plumer* (to "un-feather"), .... And I found quite some expressions here, but not sure they are quite common...

I guess though that *losing one's feathers* is a common problem, in all languages.


----------



## Penyafort

In Catalan, as in some of the languages above, a *ploma *"feather" can also be a quill or fountain pen and, figuratedly, to writers or the art of writing.

More original is the name given in Catalan to bats: a *ratpenat* (or *ratapinyada*) which means "rat with feathers/wings", as *pena *was also a word for "feather" in Old Catalan.


----------



## Armas

Finnish has these three words for different kinds of feather:

_sulka_, big feather
_höyhen_, small feather
_untuva_, down

_sulka hatussa_ "a feather in one's cap"

_höyhentää_ "to pluck (a bird)" also means "to beat, to trash" someone, also in sports
_mennä höyhensaarille_ "to go to the feather islands" means to go to sleep

_untuva_ is also used for soft hair, like a boy's facial hair before it becomes thick and hard
_untuvikko_ "chick" and metaphorically "beginner"

_Kynä_ today is "pen," but its older meaning gives the verb:
_kyniä_ "to pluck (a bird)", also used for a failed haircut or plucking of eyebrows. Metaphorically to trick someone out of money
_kana kynittävä_ "a hen to pluck" means "a bone to pick"


----------



## ThomasK

As for me this is great: "To go to the fearther islands". Strange that you make a threefold distinction, but I suppose the reason for that is not so clear. The sulka does not turn up too much, does it? How come you add "kunä"? Is it the older word for "feather"?


----------



## AndrasBP

In Hungarian, we use the word *toll *for both "feather" and "pen". It's an old word of Finno-Ugric origin.

The Hungarian name of the sport _badminton _is *tollaslabda*, literally "feathered ball".


----------



## Armas

ThomasK said:


> How come you add "kunä"? Is it the older word for "feather"?



It seems to have meant "quill" at some point, perhaps feather too. It is the word from which the verb _kyniä_ "to pluck (a bird)" is derived.



AndrasBP said:


> The Hungarian name of the sport _badminton _is *tollaslabda*, literally "feathered ball".



Likewise in Finnish: _sulkapallo_ "feather ball"


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> In *Spanish*, the word for feather (_pluma_) can also mean:
> 
> Quill
> Fountain pen
> In journalistic/literary language, to a writer or their writing style
> The way of acting effeminate, supposedly typical of homosexuals. I think the English equivalent is "to be camp".



Some other meanings in *Spanish*:

Crane's mast.
Shuttlecock
A cut of the pork. It would be part of the loin although the later is bigger.
Each one of the chips you get making a turning.
Colloquially, fart (not too used).


----------

